

Ask HN: What's your stand about react.js patent clause? - lazyfunctor

I have started using react.js + flux and I really like them. But I wanted to check what is your stand about the patents clause. Are you using it for your startup or are you steering clear? Also if you are a consultant&#x2F;freelancer, are you using it for your client&#x27;s project?<p>I fall in the second category and I am not sure what should be the things that I need to consider before I start using it for my client&#x27;s work?
======
nostrademons
Staying clear for now. I'd love to play around with it a bit, I think there
are some real neat ideas in React...but there are other alternative libraries
out there, and I'd rather not use something that would significantly damage my
negotiating leverage vs. Facebook.

------
dyscrete
It's only a matter of time before React is replaced by a new, "better"
frontend framework with superior licensing. I love React, but for now, I think
Meteor suffices.

~~~
matthewmacleod
React and Meteor are not really comparable.

~~~
maxharris
React and Meteor are compatible! I just gave a talk on this at Meteor Devshop
SF last week:

[https://youtu.be/puoD7b4Ow7k?t=1225](https://youtu.be/puoD7b4Ow7k?t=1225)

[I know you said _comparable_ , and on that count, you are right. But this
seems like the perfect spot to plug my talk :)]

------
mblakele
Background:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8985541](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8985541)

